# Best Semi-Auto for $500 or Less



## Braddubya (Apr 1, 2009)

Im going to be picking up a Ruger gp100 here in a few weeks but now realized a problem...Its perfect for protection if I KNOW someone has broken in but at the same time if I just hear an odd noise im not sure I want to be walking around with a big revolver. Id much rather have something I can "Conceal" until I can determine there is a threat. Plus a semi would be fun as at the moment Im all hunting rifles and shotguns.

What im looking for is a semi for under $500. Suggestions?


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

The Ruger P Series can be found for under $500. Rock solid reliability. The Ruger SR9 can also be had for around $400 but has had some early issues. Taurus makes several that would fit the bill. If you search you may be able to find a S&W M&P for under five hundred.

Are you opposed to buying a used weapon? Because if you are not it will open up a ton of choices.

Bud's had a Sig 2022 for $479 the other day.


----------



## Braddubya (Apr 1, 2009)

Im not against used but id like to stick to new for this thread as that keeps out one more variable. Im looking for the best bang for the buck in that price range.

Oh and by the way im thinking 9mm because I plan to shoot it and would like to be able to afford to :mrgreen:


----------



## K_M (Apr 19, 2009)

That has kinda been my price range as well looking. I think I have narrowed it down to the XDm 9mm (19+1) rounds or the Beretta 92fs. However they were both around 550 at Cabellas- but I might splurge.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Check out Budsgunshop.com They have another Sig SP2022 in 9mm for $498. I personally have no experience with the gun but I do have a couple friends that have them and love them. By the time you pay the FFL it would only come out to about $525. I am seriously thinking about ordering it for the wife.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I can get a new S&W M&P 9c for about $500 or a few bucks more.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

My vote is for the SR-9 I have a couple of them. Solid gun. Fun to shoot, very accurate and easy to break down and clean. Stoeger Cougar another not to expensive gun that fires and fires and fires. Very nice gun and both look like good quality pisto;ls too.

SR-9's are about $420-$450 now and Stoegar Cougars are $399-$445 neither will disappoint you.

RCG


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Are you current or former military or law enforcement? If so you can get a Glock 19 (9mm) for $398.40 with Glock's military and LE discount. You just have to go to a LE dealer.


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

Im curious what is involved in transferring a gun from owner to owner? I got relatives and friends that are veterans? can they buy it, then sell it used to me? just the 19 or other models?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

An extra 50 bucks you can get a CPO Sig Sauer. There are several others from the M&P to the XD to the P series Rugers. Any will do what you're asking. Look for the best fit. I'd look at a CPO Sig though. They make a pretty good one.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

maddmatt02 said:


> Im curious what is involved in transferring a gun from owner to owner? I got relatives and friends that are veterans? can they buy it, then sell it used to me? just the 19 or other models?


Generally speaking, legal transfer includes a "middle man" with a Federal Firearms License to accomplish the transfer. This is always the least confusing way of going about it.
However, if someone who is dieing (or already dead) leaves it to you in a will, no federal transfer is required as long as it is a legal weapon and you are legally allowed to possess it.
Further, some states allow private-party transfers directly from one person to another, without the "middle man," but still it must be a legal weapon and you must be legally allowed to possess it.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

maddmatt02 said:


> just the 19 or other models?


I just gave the price for the 19 since you said you were looking at 9mm. I don't know the discount price on other models. A call to Glock or a LE dealer that sells Glocks should get you the prices of the other models.


----------



## yeti (Mar 11, 2007)

Another vote for the Stoeger cougar. Even at full retail it meets your price point. Proven design (Beretta) and made well.


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

bang for the Buck look into the Steyr M9A1 while they are still floating around cheap, once the new models start coming over the "hard to find" old models will actually go up.
Taurus 24/7 is also solid for the price.
CDNN investments is a company worth checking out for value guns (agency turn ins, etc.)


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

FlaChef said:


> rth checking out for value guns (agency turn ins, etc.)


CDNN and gunbroker are waht I use to price a handgun these days I figure I get prices off GB in a few diffeent states asd close to me as I can and avg that with the CDNN price. :smt023


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Under 500, used is the way to go, I picked up 2 92FS models, yes 2...cause I can..lol for 350 a piece, perfect condition no less, a failed government security company contract...guess I got lucky.


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

yeti said:


> Another vote for the Stoeger cougar. Even at full retail it meets your price point. Proven design (Beretta) and made well.


I'll second that emotion. I recently purchased the Stoeger Cougar and prefer it over my Sig250. It is one of the best bargains out there bar none.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

G19. NIB for $499.

http://www.topgunsupply.com/glock-19-9mm-black.html


----------



## czerbe (Dec 24, 2008)

*price*

I know you have to draw the line somewhere but if your spending $500.00 another 30-40 shouldn't be a big deal and get your self and XD-9mm Sub-Compact by Springfield. Great Gun and Great for an Everyday Carry... Just my 2 cents


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*My daily carry*

Taurus pt111 PRO 9mm
(get it and not the regular millen.-its ok tho as I bought my mom one)

- under 350$
- manual thumb safety (not a decocker!)
-striker fired
- fat, smooth trigger
- 12+1
- rock solid reliability

500 gets you that + 
an uncle mikes IWB
and a case of practice ammo.

also, they sell a .45 - Taurus PT745 for 375.

rated a great buy by Gun Tests

the only drawback is that there is no rail underneath.

You can even get them at Academy and other chains.


----------

